# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  программы для ДШИ и ДХШ

## татьяна28

Если есть возможность, поделитесь, пожалуйста программами  по рисунку, живописи, композиции, ДПИ и истории искусств. Нужно очень, но не лично мне (я в этом ничего не понимаю)

----------


## Паук

Я могу прислать свои программы, но я работаю первый год. Как их выслать пока не разобралась.

----------

